# 35HP Evinrude on 14ft jon boat



## DeerNinja (Mar 18, 2010)

Alright guys yesterday I bought a nice 35hp on a whim..My boat has a 15hp on it now but I of course want to be able to move around alot better since I usually fish with 2-3 big guys in boat at a time..Will this motor fit my 14ft boat do you think?? cause it looks huge when i got it home!!!!!! :? did I just blow money on something that wont fit my boat haha???


----------



## russ010 (Mar 18, 2010)

post pictures of your transom... what does the Max HP rating say on the card on your boat?


----------



## DeerNinja (Mar 18, 2010)

russ010 said:


> post pictures of your transom... what does the Max HP rating say on the card on your boat?



I will take a pic tonight and post it tommorrow..It doesnt have any stickers on it


----------



## Quackrstackr (Mar 18, 2010)

You always have the choice of not using the entire throttle range but I would be more concerned about how much extra weight was hanging on the transom.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 18, 2010)

Quackrstackr said:


> You always have the choice of not using the entire throttle range but I would be more concerned about how much extra weight was hanging on the transom.




I'd be really surprised if that thing could turn even relatively sharp without swamping out.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 18, 2010)

Move some of the weight around in the boat and put set of pods on it. 
How wide is the boat?


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 18, 2010)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> How wide is the boat?




^ The only one smart enough to ask the important question.... :lol:


----------



## crazymanme2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Depending on the year, that motor should weigh about 120 - 125 #'s.How wide is the bottom of your boat.That makes a big difference.Also as stated your transom,how is it braced.


----------



## DeerNinja (Mar 18, 2010)

crazymanme2 said:


> Depending on the year, that motor should weigh about 120 - 125 #'s.How wide is the bottom of your boat.That makes a big difference.Also as stated your transom,how is it braced.



I am not sure I will get the mesurements and the pics tonight and post um tommorrow morning..Thanks for all the help boys!


----------



## IL Duckshewter (Mar 18, 2010)

If it does fit, I think you will have a tough time seeing where you are going because your eyelids and lips are gonna be peeled back over your face!! :shock: Seriously though, I would guess that the transom on the boat is made for a short shaft (15 inches), and that 35 might be a long shaft (20 inches). I don't think you wasted your money though. Look on the bright side, it gives you an excuse for a larger boat!


----------



## MDCrappie (Mar 18, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> Quackrstackr said:
> 
> 
> > You always have the choice of not using the entire throttle range but I would be more concerned about how much extra weight was hanging on the transom.
> ...





I've got a 14' Sylvan that is rated at a MAX of 35 hp. It's about 14'2" with a max beam of 68".

The USCG has a formula to determine what the MAX HP should be for boats without BIA Plates..to estimate the coast guard formula is (2 x width x length) - 90. The number is then rounded to the nearest 5.


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Mar 19, 2010)

> I've got a 14' Sylvan that is rated at a MAX of 35 hp. It's about 14'2" with a max beam of 68".
> 
> The USCG has a formula to determine what the MAX HP should be for boats without BIA Plates..to estimate the coast guard formula is (2 x width x length) - 90. The number is then rounded to the nearest 5.



Am I reading this wrong or by the calculations of the above formula (2 x width x length -90 = ) is it true I could put on a 774 hp outboard on my boat?

:shock: 

Talk about peeling your eyelids and lips back over your face. On the other hand it would strengthen my prayer life [-o< 

Bufford in Orlando


----------



## Quackrstackr (Mar 19, 2010)

I could put 1,950 hp on mine. :lol:


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 19, 2010)

I was having the same problem when I tried using it. 36"x2x168"-90=12,006Hp or 3'x2x14'-90=-6Hp


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 19, 2010)

I've seen that formula used for weight capacity, not HP rating....


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Mar 19, 2010)

That makes more sense....but it was a little bit of a let down.

:LOL2:


----------



## russ010 (Mar 19, 2010)

The calculation is in this pdf... https://files.dnr.state.mn.us/education_safety/safety/boatwater/backyardboatbuilders.pdf

Basically, you take the lenght x width. This will give you a FACTOR. The factor is then used in a scale to tell you what HP you should handle.

I just did my 1546 Xpress which is rated for a 25HP...

L x W = 14.5 x 3.8 = 55.2 (factor)
This falls into the 30 HP rating. Then you have to account for flat bottom boats, which is when they say take it down 5hp, so 25HP


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Mar 19, 2010)

Well I worked out the formula and bought my new engine. My 1448 should scoot across the water pretty good now. Any of you guys have any idea how to install this thing? I cant find the clamp bolts anywhere...


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks Russ....although you did just shoot my dreams into little bitty pieces....  

Nathanial.....you go boy! =D> 

Bufford in Orlando


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 19, 2010)

nathanielrthomas said:


> Well I worked out the formula and bought my new engine. My 1448 should scoot across the water pretty good now. Any of you guys have any idea how to install this thing? I cant find the clamp bolts anywhere...


I think your going to need a jack plate.


----------



## Rat (Mar 19, 2010)

nathanielrthomas said:


> Well I worked out the formula and bought my new engine. My 1448 should scoot across the water pretty good now. Any of you guys have any idea how to install this thing? I cant find the clamp bolts anywhere...



Dude, I just about spit Dr. Pepper all over my keyboard!


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Mar 19, 2010)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> nathanielrthomas said:
> 
> 
> > Well I worked out the formula and bought my new engine. My 1448 should scoot across the water pretty good now. Any of you guys have any idea how to install this thing? I cant find the clamp bolts anywhere...
> ...



I think your gona need some Jack Daniels!

Rat....I'm with ya bro.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 19, 2010)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> nathanielrthomas said:
> 
> 
> > Well I worked out the formula and bought my new engine. My 1448 should scoot across the water pretty good now. Any of you guys have any idea how to install this thing? I cant find the clamp bolts anywhere...
> ...




And maybe a hydrofoil...


----------



## RStewart (Mar 19, 2010)

my 14 ft richline is rated for 25hp. that would be nice since the 9.9 doesnt do much.


----------



## DeerNinja (Mar 31, 2010)

I was looking at buying a bigger boat for my motor but sold bout an hour before I got to look at it  so i decided to go to work adding some renforcement steal to the back end and building it up so it actually sits about where my short shaft motor did. What you guys think?


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Mar 31, 2010)

Just be careful. I dont know if I would open it up to full throttle. I have a 25hp 2stroke on my 1448 and its a little too fast when I open it up all the way. Kinda scary. Have you ran it since you put the motor on?


----------



## DeerNinja (Mar 31, 2010)

Nope hoping to get the chance to put it in the water this weekend..thinking that I am going to set a safety chain on the motor the first couple times out just in case.. I''ll let ya know how it turns out...if i make it back [-o<


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 31, 2010)

Put some weight up front and have fun.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 31, 2010)

nathanielrthomas said:


> Just be careful. I dont know if I would open it up to full throttle. I have a 25hp 2stroke on my 1448 and its a little too fast when I open it up all the way. Kinda scary. Have you ran it since you put the motor on?




Oh come on... I have a 40HP on my 1648 and its no where near scary enough :twisted: 


OP, I think you'll be okay if you add the proper support. I wouldn't think twice about opening it up, I just wouldn't turn tightly at WOP. You should also be sure that the wave following the boat when you cut out the motor at full speed won't swamp you out.. I've always wondered if it could happen and you're likely to be testing it soon :wink:


----------



## ober51 (Mar 31, 2010)

Just please use the kill switch.


----------



## Outdoorsman (Mar 31, 2010)

I hate to be the one to bring this up but if the motor hp is more than the boat is rated for then...
#1 It would be impossible to get insurance on it
#2 If an accedent were to happen any insurance already on the boat would not pay any claims based on operating an "overpowered" boat
#3 In Wisconsin it would is considered Illeagl to opereate an overpowered boat and you would be subject to a fine (ticket) if a DNR inspection were to occur on the water (checking for fishing license, number of life jackets, any illeagl fish, etc. etc...


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Mar 31, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> nathanielrthomas said:
> 
> 
> > Just be careful. I dont know if I would open it up to full throttle. I have a 25hp 2stroke on my 1448 and its a little too fast when I open it up all the way. Kinda scary. Have you ran it since you put the motor on?
> ...



Dyeguy,
You have a console in your boat, and if you hit a wave funny you can just correct it while holding on tho the steering wheel. I can push my boat a little over 30mph with a tiller, and one rough wave can bounce me to the point where i have no choice but to let go of the tiller or lose control should choose to hold on to it, especially in a flatbottom that doesnt cut the water. Simply put, a tiller is not as easy to control when you get in a mess, and you have a modified v boat too, which helps a lot in rough water. Thats why the same boat is rated at a higher HP limit when you have a console versus a tiller. Trust me, 30mph+ in a 14' flatbottom is fast enough, and he could be pushing over 40mph in his boat. Its not safe. Im not gonna tell him to give it hell only to have him crash and injure himself. Sorry if Im being a pansy, but what do you think the insurance company is gonna say when he crashes into another boater and find out hes is running an illegal set up? No coverage, law suits, hospital bills that wont get paid, etc.


DeerNinja, just do us all a favor and be very careful if your gonna run your boat with that motor. Nobody on this site wants to hear about an accident.

Im just lookin out for everyone, because I sure dont wanna be on the lake when Deerninja comes barrelling down the water at damn near 50mph in a 14'whatever" flatbottom. It might not scare you, but its gonna scare me. Sorry if I pissed anyone off. I dont take this lightly. I got a buddy that lost his leg last year in an accident in boat that had too much power for him. The number one rule on this forum should be SAFETY FIRST, because a lot of us modify our boats beyond what they are capable of or rated for.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Mar 31, 2010)

nathanielrthomas said:


> Oh come on... I have a 40HP on my 1648 and its no where near scary enough



But then again dyeguy, i know you michigan boys are a different breed. I have a good friend from Cadillac, MI and some of the things he does with his snowmobiles is absolutely insane and crazy fast. Im not much a speed demon if you cant tell. No hard feelings man.

-Nate


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 31, 2010)

nathanielrthomas said:


> Thats why the same boat is rated at a higher HP limit when you have a console versus a tiller.




I've never seen that.. have an example?



I wasn't looking at it from a baja-ing stand point, I was just looking at it from a speed/control stand point. Do I think its a good idea? No. I'm just saying it can be done.

And for the record, I never said anything about insurance, law suits, or anything like that. I'm just looking at it from a "can it be done?" type of standpoint.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Mar 31, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> I've never seen that.. have an example?




This: https://www.tritonboats.com/boat_detail_new.asp?bid=58

vs

This: https://www.tritonboats.com/boat_detail_new.asp?bid=54

Same boat except one of them is side console and one of them is tiller. The hp discrepancy is pretty standard.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 31, 2010)

Never seen that. Interesting that they overlap and only rule out the larger ones.

I guess I've been spending too much time looking at smaller boats:


https://www.trackerboats.com/boat/specs.cfm?boat=3265

vs

https://www.trackerboats.com/boat/specs.cfm?boat=3266


Doesn't seem to matter when its a smaller outboard. Its the same with the 1648.


----------



## Nevillizer (Mar 31, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> nathanielrthomas said:
> 
> 
> > Thats why the same boat is rated at a higher HP limit when you have a console versus a tiller.
> ...



Not to choose side but he correct. If you look at the same boat without a side console the HP rating will be less than one with a side console. For instance an Alumacraft 1650 AW SC (side console) is rated for up to 60hp but the 1650 AW TS (tiller stear) is rated fror only 40hp.

Back on point I agree that it is a little neglegant to grossly over power a small john boat. But in the end people usually do what they want versus what they should.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 31, 2010)

Nevillizer said:


> dyeguy1212 said:
> 
> 
> > nathanielrthomas said:
> ...




No need to justify it. Honest question, I've just never noticed it before. No need to justify saying someone is wrong. Whats with all the "feelings" on this site lately? :roll: :mrgreen:


----------



## Nevillizer (Mar 31, 2010)

Don't know. I was reading a post by boater123 and caveman and him have been going at it on couple of differant threads about boaters boat finagleing back and forth with igea etc. Just figured I would be careful. (You know, talk softly and carey a big stick)


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 31, 2010)

Nevillizer said:


> Don't know. I was reading a post by boater123 and caveman and him have been going at it on couple of differant threads about boaters boat finagleing back and forth with igea etc. Just figured I would be careful. (You know, talk softly and carey a big stick)



Gotcha...

Well my internet ego is bigger than your internet ego. I'll fight you any time, any where, for any reason. :BS:


----------



## crazymanme2 (Mar 31, 2010)

Just remember,what's safe in one persons hands may be an accident waiting to happen in another. [-X


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 31, 2010)

crazymanme2 said:


> Just remember,what's safe in one persons hands may be an accident waiting to happen in another. [-X




Oh like that time I put 1000's of little dents in my hull with an ice pick to reduce drag like a golf ball?


----------



## crazymanme2 (Mar 31, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nevillizer (Mar 31, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> Nevillizer said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know. I was reading a post by boater123 and caveman and him have been going at it on couple of differant threads about boaters boat finagleing back and forth with igea etc. Just figured I would be careful. (You know, talk softly and carey a big stick)
> ...


 A duel it is! Keyboards and mouse's (mice?) at thirty paces.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 31, 2010)

Nevillizer said:


> dyeguy1212 said:
> 
> 
> > Nevillizer said:
> ...



Whoa whoa I was thinking 3 on 3 basketball


----------



## Nevillizer (Mar 31, 2010)

Thumbwrestling? fftopic: I know.


----------



## DeerNinja (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice! I am taking the boat out today and will make sure to be very careful...I just run it in the des moines river out in the boonies so I don't need to worry about dnr stuff or putting insurence on it... [-X The 100 times I have been on the river I have seen another boat maybe 6 times and plus it has so many shallow areas your dont dare go full bore!! I just got it so when I have 4 guys in it we will be able to go more than 2mph up stream


----------



## Outdoorsman (Apr 2, 2010)

"I don't need to worry about dnr stuff or putting insurence on it"

Your choice.... I sincerley wish you good luck.....


----------



## jeffro (Apr 2, 2010)

Will a 25hp hood fit a 35? I'd find a way to cover up that 35 on the hood :mrgreen:. Paint the motor different or find a 25hp sticker kit. That thing oughta flat move with a 35. Let us know how many mph.


----------



## huntinfool (Apr 2, 2010)

I have a 1652 lowe and it is rated for a 40hp. I put a 40hp yamaha on it and at WOT it will flat out throw you from the boat if you try and turn to hard. Most of the time I think the prop is the only thing in the water. 

I just turned a customer away for trying to get us to put a 140 on his starcraft that was only rated for a 115. If the hull is rated for a 35hp and that is what he put on it then he should be fine.


----------



## DeerNinja (Apr 12, 2010)

finally got the boat out yesterday..Great results! The transom didnt even so much as flex and she absoultly flies.. didnt get crazy with it...half speed is about the max before you get uncomfortable fast.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Apr 14, 2010)

DeerNinja said:


> finally got the boat out yesterday..Great results! The transom didnt even so much as flex and she absoultly flies.. didnt get crazy with it...half speed is about the max before you get uncomfortable fast.



Thats awesome man!! I bet youre happy as fat kid at Golden Corral!! Theres nothing like the feeling of success.

I put my 25 on my buddies 1442 the other day and I was a little uncomfortable myself. Flat bottom boats shouldnt travel that fast(38MPH GPS). The good thing with your boat is you can fish with multiple people and still have enough power without having to use all the throttle. Thats the real reason I replaced my 9.9 with a 25. As soon as I got another person in the boat, it would kill the power of the 9.9, even at WOT. Thats not a problem anymore with the 25hp. Having too much power is definately better that not having enough(if you use it responsibly :lol: ).


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 14, 2010)

DeerNinja said:


> finally got the boat out yesterday..Great results! The transom didnt even so much as flex and she absoultly flies.. didnt get crazy with it...half speed is about the max before you get uncomfortable fast.


Good to hear you lived through it! 
One of these days I need to GPS my 1436 25hp.


----------

